# Katie Price does dressage!



## ThatNinjaHorse

When i found out Kate Price does dressage i just HAD to to check it out. To be honest it really annoys me. She rode at HOYS at THIS level? It seems as though shes competing at a high level just because she brought a lovely educated horse because she can afford it. Apparently she likes dressage because "the horses look good"
Sure, its good publicity for the sport but urgh i'll just let the video speak for itself.
She literally pulls the horses head down and her balance is horrible, her hands move and her upper body is unstable. I have these problems too but im sure if i went out and brought a ridiculously expensive highly educated horse i wouldnt be allowed to ride in shows such as HOY. All because of her fame..
Ive seen other videos and pictures too that really show how hard handed she is.
I'd have no problem with her doing dressage but shes just skipping ahead!
Anyway, sorry for the rant....


----------



## Kayty

Ok what's her secret??? I've seen photo's of those enormous breasts of hers, how on earth does she keep them so neat when she rides ???? :S


----------



## Lucara

I don't see any issues with her competing in dressage? I can't imagine her racking in the ribbons at upper level though. 

Lol fame and fortune can get you whatever you want. Why wouldn't the upper level shows want someone who will draw publicity to it? It means more money for them.

The first shot of her posting to the trot, she was on the wrong diagonal.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Is this this same girl that has the ginormous pink horse trailer?


----------



## JustDressageIt

She was on the wrong diagonal for 2/3 of the time 
Her riding is pretty bad, I'll agree... but the horse looks fat and healthy, and probably gets the best care money can buy, even though it certainly isn't a spectacular animal.


----------



## moomoo

Yeah I think a lot of high level dressage riders were ****ed about her riding at HOYS, she was better than that video at HOYS i think that must have been when she just started. She isn't as good as most and I understand the point about having the money to do it. I think she has the potential to do well, but it annoys me that she doesnt groom her horses she just goes to ride them. Its awesome publicity though


----------



## Lily of the Valley

I have no idea who Katie Price is, but ****. I'm pretty sure _I_ could ride dressage better than that, and I've never done it a day in my life.


----------



## Equuestriaan

This is a gorgeous horse


----------



## Spyder

Everyone is entittled to ride a horse. She did not do that well with the horse inverted most of the time.

Just a note....there is no wrong diagonal in dressage.


----------



## moomoo

> Everyone is entittled to ride a horse.


I think its because she rode at Horse of the Year Show, not just because she is riding


----------



## roro

I wouldn't say the horse is fancy looking, but he certainly looks very well trained (certainly not by her) to put up with her awful, awful hands. I am disgusted that she would resort to dressage to gain publicity, she obviously doesn't care about the horse. And she failed at the trot diagonal. If I got to that show through honest hard work and a genuine passion for riding I would probably be annoyed as well, so I don't blame those who were.


----------



## roro

Kayty said:


> Ok what's her secret??? I've seen photo's of those enormous breasts of hers, how on earth does she keep them so neat when she rides ???? :S


her breasts are made of silicone, they don't move anyways.


----------



## moomoo

She didn't resort to dressage for publicity, I meant she has brought publicity for dressage  She keeps her horse at a top dressage riders yard who looks after and trains it I think


----------



## FjordFan

Well she's trying trying, she's buying the right kind of horse and she's getting lesson's from a professional dressage rider, I'm sure if I had her money I'd probably do the same. But she does get to do what she does (i.e. HOYS) through fame and fortune rather than talent.


----------



## Jillyann

I dont even know who this women is, but I could certainly ride better then her!!


----------



## bloodhoundmom28

well she did give her mare a nice pat on the neck after that ummm well ride. And i bet that horse is one of the best fed and taken care of to.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

Yeah, i wasnt in the best of moods when i found this, so i guess i was over reacting. The horse would be well cared for and it is huge publicity for the sport. i hope she continues to get lessons and improve..


----------



## moomoo

Here is her at HOYS last year 




i'm guessing she has got better since then


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

Yeah she does look alot better there, not as good as the other two, but a good improvement!


----------



## nirvana

Umm I never heard of her before:? What is she famous for?


----------



## moomoo

Well the other two are actually top dressage riders!  So I don't think many people could look as good as them :lol: 
Where are you from Nirvana


----------



## ridingismylife2

nirvana said:


> Umm I never heard of her before:? What is she famous for?


*Katie Price* (born on 22 May 1978 ),also known as *Jordan*, is a former English glamour model, television personality and businesswoman. Her personal life is regularly featured in British tabloids and celebrity-based magazines.

(from wiki.)


----------



## farmpony84

I don't know who Kate Price is. To me she looked like her riding ability is more at the local level, but she looks like she's very serious about it. If she wants to spend the money int he upper levels, why not let her? She didn't look like she was in danger...nor did the horse... Although... I have to admit that I hate to see a horse that is as well trained as that one being ridden by a beginner...


----------



## farmpony84

I am curious why people assume that she's into dressage "just for the publicity". Why can't it be because she loves it? Patrick Swayze showed Arabs FOREVER and nobody ever said he was in it for the publicity...


----------



## ridingismylife2

farmpony84 said:


> I am curious why people assume that she's into dressage "just for the publicity". Why can't it be because she loves it? Patrick Swayze showed Arabs FOREVER and nobody ever said he was in it for the publicity...


I agree!


----------



## savvylover112

Yes I agree with frampony as well she has been into horses from a young age


----------



## moomoo

I don't think anyone said she was in it for publicity, it brings dressage more publicity which is a good thing


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

Spyder said:


> Just a note....there is no wrong diagonal in dressage.


There Is If Your Rising To The Trot


----------



## Spyder

xLaurenOscarx said:


> There Is If Your Rising To The Trot


Sorry but you are wrong. Check your rules.


----------



## QHDragon

Her hands make me shudder...


----------



## my2geldings

Who cares. She wants to do dressage, she has the money and she can afford the horse so good for her. If I had led the same life as her, I don't know that I would have done anything differently.


----------



## juneau

Whos Katie Price? Also whys everyone have to pick on her? I dont get it....... everyone has to learn, she just got lucky with a HUGE upper hand she cant help it.


----------



## jemulchia

beautiful horse, plus she gave up her marriage for her horses.
I read up on her as well, and it says she is very committed to learning.. I think she is a good publicity for the sport and horse community.. Plus she just started .. I'm pretty sure when you just started riding, you looked a little funny too!  I know I did


----------



## bubblegum

she has come on really well recently and is doing great, she rides every day and has a number of horses that she helps take care of, she also designs bright pink horse wear and the rugs and clothing are actually good quality, some of them are pretty quirky, she has a website if you google her and horses and you can look at all her products.


----------



## moomoo

^I don't think she designs them herself but it is good quality since its from derby house  Also, she didn't give up her marrige just for horses but yeah, I don't have issues with her


----------



## mom2pride

She looked pretty good in her 08 HOYS...for someone who's just starting in dressage, I'm not sure what the 'issue' is!


----------

